# Canadian soldiers to target Afghan drug trade linked to Taliban



## RackMaster (Feb 6, 2009)

The money comes from some where and it's about time we start hitting their "bank accounts"...  



> *Canadian soldiers to target Afghan drug trade linked to Taliban*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, February  6, 2009 |  8:37 PM ET  Comments253Recommend83*
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2009)

An American general asked for just this thing a few weeks ago and was met with cool silence. It is good to see someone wake up and confront this issue. Violence actually increases once the poppy harvest is over, so how would we not see the correlation?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 6, 2009)

I think that it's the fear of walking that fine line to get the job done, Canadians have never diverted from that in the past...  hopefully this opens the door for our partners to realize the benefits and NATO wide orders are rewritten.

I think this also makes the development side happy, clearing the way for alternative crops or ways for the locals to make money.  Show them that the Taliban are not the only ones that can pay them "well".


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2009)

Last year was the first year where wheat was more profitable than poppies. I hope after this year's dry winter that trend can continue.


----------

